# 60Hz VS 144Hz



## Pika_85 (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ca. 2 Jahren einen 60Hz IPS Monitor, 24 Zoll FullHD, mit 8ms Reaktionszeit. (Dell U2417H). Davor hatte ich auch nur 60Hz Monitore mit TN-Panel. Wenn ich zocke, und mehr als 60 FPS habe, kommt mir das Bild butterweich und flüssig vor.  Auf einen 144Hz Display habe ich noch nie gespielt. 

Ich zocke zur Zeit viel das neue "Call of Duty: Modern Warfare". Dort bemerke ich bei schnellen Mausbewegungen eine ziemliche Unschärfe. Bei Battlefield 4 & 5 ist mir das nie so wirklich aufgefallen. Die Bewegungsunschärfe hab ich natürlich bei allen Spielen im Grafikmenü deaktiviert. 

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass wenn ich auf dem Windows-Desktop den Mauszeiger schnell hin und her bewege, es so aussieht, als hätte ich 4 - 5 Mauszeiger nebeneinander. Aber ich denke mal, das liegt an den lahmen 8ms Reaktionszeit von meinem Monitor. (oder vielleicht doch an der Hz-Zahl?)

Nun habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1) Ist der Unterschied wirklich so krass, das sich eine Neuanschaffung lohnt? 
2) Sehen Spiele auf einem 144Hz Monitor allgemein flüssiger aus, oder verschwindet einfach nur die Bewegungsunschärfe?
3) Wenn die Hardware meines PCs nicht mehr in einem Spiel als z.B 60 -70FPS schafft , sieht es dann genauso aus, wie auf einem 60Hz Monitor? Oder ist es doch flüssiger, da noch evtl. ein paar andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen?
4) Kommen aktuelle TN-Panels an die Bildqualität eines IPS-Panels ran? (Mein letztes TN-Panel war von 2009) Also von den Farben, Schärfe, Blickwinkelstabilität? Bin mit der Bildqualität meines aktuellen Monitors sehr zufrieden, nur nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit. Die TN-Panels sind ja deutlich billiger.
5) Spielt die Millisekunden-Anzahl bei 144Hz noch eine große Rolle? Habe einige gesehen mit 1ms bis 5ms. Der Preisunterschied war schon erheblich.


Ich würde mich sehr über eure Antworten bzw. Erfahrungsberichte freuen.
Meine aktuelle Hardware steht in meiner Signatur.



Gruß
Pika


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
folgend die Beantwortung auf Deine einzelnen Fragen:

1:
Der Unterschied ist spührbar, im Büro "darf" ich an einem 60Hz Monitor arbeiten, bin jedoch privat 180Hz gewöhnt. Ich sehe inzwischen ein Bildstottern bei diversen Videos oder Filmen im Fernsehen..
2+3:
Das Bewegtbild wirkt im allgemeinen ruhiger. Auch wenn deine Hardware nicht die FPS erreicht, die Dein möglicher Monitor bietet, profitiert der Spielgwnuss von einer höheren Bildwiederholrate (Hz), da unter anderem Bildrisse (wenn keine Syncronisationstechnik verwendet wird) nicht so lang sichtbar sind.
4:
Dies ist modellabhängig um den richtigen Monitor für Dich zu finden bietet sich die Kaufberatung der PCGH an:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/Specials/Monitor-Test-1074792/
5:
Ja.
Es gibt btw. nicht die Reaktionszeit sondern die Anzahl der Reaktionszeiten strebt gegen unendlich. In den Produktdatenblättern wird eine möglichst geringe Reaktionszeit angegeben von grau zu grau.

Gruß,
KoteletTor


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Januar 2020)

Pika_85 schrieb:


> Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass wenn ich auf dem Windows-Desktop den Mauszeiger schnell hin und her bewege, es so aussieht, als hätte ich 4 - 5 Mauszeiger nebeneinander. Aber ich denke mal, das liegt an den lahmen 8ms Reaktionszeit von meinem Monitor. (oder vielleicht doch an der Hz-Zahl?)
> Gruß
> Pika



Ich finde den Unterschied auf dem Desktop (Mauszeiger/Ordner verschieben) größer als beim Spielen.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Unterschied auf dem Desktop (Mauszeiger/Ordner verschieben) größer als beim Spielen.



Ja, kann ich so unterschreiben. Bei meiner Bildbearbeitung kann ich mit der Maus wesentlich gleichmäßiger und angenehmer arbeiten, als mit 60Hz. Beim Spielen ist mir dagegen noch nie ein großer Unterschied aufgefallen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Januar 2020)

Einfach mal probieren.
Ich merkte vor allem einen Unterschied beim zocken.. 
Ich möchte nie mehr einen monitor unter 140 Hz haben.
Meinen jetziger Asus 279Q läuft auf 165Hz.
Ich erreiche auch in allen meinen Games mind. 120-140 FPS und das ist gut so.


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Januar 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ich erreiche auch in allen meinen Games *mind. 120-140 FPS *und das ist gut so.



Soso.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hutschmek (26. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mir kurz vor Weihnachten nach 25 Jahren mit 60Hz einen 120Hz Monitor gegönnt und zwar nur wegen der mehr Herz.

1. Ja der Unterschied ist echt krass (für mich ein WOW-Effekt)
2. Wenn du einmal auf 120+ gezockt hast willst du nicht wieder zu 60 zurück weil alles einfach wesentlich "smoother" läuft. Ich empfinde es als flüssiger
3. Also um die "smoothness" zu haben sollte man auch die FPS haben. Finde auf 60 HZ schaut es aus wie früher.
4. Kann ich nix zu sagen da ich zwar ein IPS hatte bin aber auf VA 
5.Millisekunden sind meist eh Marketing. Was aber wichtig wäre ist der gesamt Inputlag.


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Januar 2020)

hutschmek schrieb:


> 1. Ja der Unterschied ist echt krass (für mich ein WOW-Effekt)
> 2. Wenn du einmal auf 120+ gezockt hast willst du nicht wieder zu 60 zurück weil alles einfach wesentlich "smoother" läuft. Ich empfinde es als flüssiger



Das ist wenigstens eine Darstellung deines Empfindens ohne markige Sprüche ala........wer da keinen Unterschied kennt ist blind...........nur wer noch nie mehr wie 60Hz gespielt  hat redet so einen Blödsinn.........60Hz ruckeln.............hat man alles schon gelesen.

Das Bessere ist nun mal  des Guten Feind und daß ein Bildschirm mit einer hohen Hz Zahl  ein Fortschritt ist bestreitet auch keiner.  Aber so übertrieben wie hier oft argumentiert wird ist lächerlich.


----------



## hutschmek (26. Januar 2020)

Sorry ich wollte da echt nicht übertreiben. Für mich ist halt der Unterschied zwischen 60-120 Hz vor allem beim Zocken sehr stark. Ich stell ab und zu mal wieder auf 60 zurück und kann gar nicht glauben das ich die letzten Jahre mir das so angetan hab. Das empfinden andere Leute evlt nicht als so stark. Man muss es echt selber sehen sonst kann man es nicht beurteilen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Soso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nicht mein Hauptspiel. Sorry
Zocke seit Stunde 0 Rainbow Six Siege, 1690 Stunden drauf, in so einem Spiel ist es mir wichtig über 120 FPS zu kommen.
BF läuft im Schnitt auch zwischen 100-120 FPS!
Und bei RDR2 sind es im Schnitt 75-100 FPS!
Klar auf niedrig gibt's auch in 120-140 FPS in RDR2 aber das Game muss man genießen...


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Januar 2020)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Sorry ich wollte da echt nicht übertreiben. Für mich ist halt der Unterschied zwischen 60-120 Hz vor allem beim Zocken sehr stark. Ich stell ab und zu mal wieder auf 60 zurück und kann gar nicht glauben das ich die letzten Jahre mir das so angetan hab. Das empfinden andere Leute evlt nicht als so stark. *Man muss es echt selber sehen sonst kann man es nicht beurteilen.*



Die GTX 1080 in meiner Sig  hängt ja an einem 1920/1200p/60Hz Bildschirm und da wird auch mit V-Sync 60FPS gespielt. Ich empfinde das in keinster Weise rucklig. Da gibt es keine Frame Drops, immer gleichmäßige Bildausgabe.
Es ist ja nicht so, daß ich den Unterschied 60Hz vs 144Hz nicht kennen würde. Ich wechsle täglich zwischen 60Hz/100Hz und 144Hz hin und her und  den größten Unterschied bemerke ich auf dem Desktop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ amer_der_erste
*Auf allen meinen Games* bedeutet aber nicht...ist  nur das Hauptspiel gemeint .


----------



## hutschmek (26. Januar 2020)

Und du merkst echt keinen großen Unterschied beim Spielen? Ich hab eben gerade paar Runden Overwatch hinter mich gebracht. Und wieder extra mal runter auf 60 FPS/HZ geschalten. Das Bild ist auch nicht ruckelig. Aber da das Spiel doch recht schnell ist finde ich es einfach nicht richtig flüssig. 
Ich hab das auch schon ne ganze weile so empfunden eh ich jemals mehr als 60 Hz gesehen hab. Deshalb hab ich mir ja auch nen 120 Hz geholt, um zu schauen ob es hier besser ist. Und ja das ist es für mich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. Januar 2020)

Da mein OLED TV 4k@60hz und 1440p@120hz beherrscht wechsel ich oft zwischen den beiden Auflösungen, je nach Bedarf. Der Wechsel ist auf jedenfall in jeder Anwendung bemerkbar.


----------



## bastian123f (27. Januar 2020)

Ich bin von FHD@60Hz auf WQHD@144Hz und möchte den Monitor nicht mehr hergeben. Warum habe ich das nur so lange rausgezögert.


----------



## Andregee (27. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Die GTX 1080 in meiner Sig  hängt ja an einem 1920/1200p/60Hz Bildschirm und da wird auch mit V-Sync 60FPS gespielt. Ich empfinde das in keinster Weise rucklig. Da gibt es keine Frame Drops, immer gleichmäßige Bildausgabe.
> Es ist ja nicht so, daß ich den Unterschied 60Hz vs 144Hz nicht kennen würde. Ich wechsle täglich zwischen 60Hz/100Hz und 144Hz hin und her und  den größten Unterschied bemerke ich auf dem Desktop.
> 
> .



60 Hz reichen auch vollkommen aus für eine flüssige Bildwiedergabe, nur müssen die Frametimes dafür eben sehr gleichmäßig sein, was durch Vsync perfekt gewährleistet ist. Ist die Bildwiedergabe nicht mit der Panelfrequenz synchronisiert, fallen die Schwankungen in Form von Rucklern auf und dann sind hohe Hz Zahlen in Verbindung mit hohen fps Raten aber klar besser, da die Frametimes zwar schwanken, aber insgesamt in einem deutlich geringeren Rahmen. Aber auch synchronisiert, sind hohe Frameraten deutlich im Vorteil da ein 60hz LCD gerade mal 300 Linien Bewegtbildauflösung bietet unabhängig von der Reaktionszeit des Panels, da die Bewegungsunschärfe ein sinnesphysiologisches Phänomen ist, welches auf der Netzhaut stattfindet. Also ja mehr als 60 Hz bieten ein runderes Spielgefühl außer man spielt konstant mit 60fps Vsync wo es auf Schärfe und Reaktion nicht ankommt und mehr als 60hz bieten eine höhere Bewegungsschärfe außer man zockt auf einem Plasma TV oder einer Röhre, denn gegen die mit 60 Hz betrieben, kann auch ein 144hz LCD bezüglich Bewegungsschärfe einpacken. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skelet0r87 (27. Januar 2020)

Also ich bin auch von einem 60Hz Full HD auf einen 144Hz WQHD-Monitor gewechselt und ich finde den Unterschied beim zocken enorm. Wenn du mit Gsync / Freesync arbeitest/spielst dann sollte das Bild grundsätzlich flüssiger sein auch wenn du keine vollen 144Hz erreichst. So zumindest mein subjektiver Eindruck.
Als Spiele kann ich BF V mit 130 FPS und COD mit konstanten 150 FPS (absichtlich gecappt) angeben. In beiden spielen hat mich die höhere Hz-Zahl gut vorangebracht.
Hierzu hatte ich mal eine Grafik von Nvidia gesehen welche höhere Hz/fps mit mehr Kills in besagten spielen in Relation setzt. Mag zum Teil Marketing sein aber ich für meinen Teil bilde mir aber ein das dem wirklich so ist.


----------



## hutschmek (27. Januar 2020)

Klar ist da auch ein Teil mit Marketing. Aber ich empfinde das aber komischerweise auch so. Spiele bei Overwatch seit gut einem Jahr Moira als Main. Der Charakter spielt sich sehr schnell, dynamisch und teils chaotisch. Mit 60 Hz hatte ich öfters mal das Gefühl ich blicke bei dem Tempo nicht mehr durch und hab es schon darauf geschoben das ich langsam Alt (40 Jahre) werde. Mit 120 Hz hat man aber vor allem in schnellen Situationen einfach mehr Durchblick.
Hatte schon mehrmals Moment wo ich mir dachte: "mit 60Hz früher haste das gerade nicht gesehen".  Und ich denke nicht dass das nur Einbildung ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Januar 2020)

Nachdem ich jetzt eine Woche lang auf 144Hz gestellt hab fühlen sich selbst 165Hz in Rennspielen (FH4) nochmal besser an. 
Nie wieder ohne.  Der Sprung von 60Hz auf höhere Bildraten war in jedem Fall eine Verbesserung des Spielerlebnisses, selbst in grafisch banalen Games wie Diablo 3.


----------



## Bongripper666 (27. Januar 2020)

Ich gehöre zu denen, die keinen Unterschied sehen. Auch mein aktueller 4k Bildschirm hat 60Hz. Mehr wird es bei mir auch erst werden, wenn 60+Hz Standard sind und keinen Aufpreis mehr kosten.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Januar 2020)

Kann auch mit der persönlichen Spielauswahl zusammenhängen. Gibt ja genügend Spiele, in denen man sich mit 60Hz wohlfühlen bzw. gut darauf einstellen kann.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Januar 2020)

wobei ich selbst RPGs deutlich davon Profitieren meiner Ansicht nach....
Mein Nächster Sprung wird auf 4K(UHD) 100Hz+ sein. Warum auch immer ich mich vor einiger Zeit für 24" FHD 144Hz endschieden habe....Am verfügbarem Budget selbst lag es nicht.. Leider ist der Acer Nitro XV273KP etwas zu klein mit 27 Zoll befürchte ich! Sonst hätte ich schon gekauft. Also vorallem die Darstellung am Monitor zu klein ohne Skalierung..! 

Wenn ich den 24" per DSR auf 4K stelle ist es zwar verschwommen was bei Nativen 4k nicht mehr so ist, aber immer noch unpraktisch klein oder??


----------



## Pika_85 (29. Januar 2020)

Okay Leute, ihr habt mich überzeugt! Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Wenn es so ein großer Unterschied ist, werde ich mir einen neuen Monitor zulegen.

Muss mich jetzt nur noch entscheiden, ob ich bei 24 Zoll mit FullHD bleibe, oder doch lieber direkt einen 27er mit WQHD nehme. 

Ich denke mal, FullHD bei 27 Zoll ist zu wenig. Andererseits brechen bei WQHD die FPS sehr ein. 
Habe die Auflösung von meinem Monitor per Downsampling testweise auf 2.560 x 1.440 erhöht, und Call of Duty und Battlefield 5 gespielt. Bei beiden Spielen waren es im Durchschnitt ca.  40 - 50 FPS weniger.

Was meint ihr? 24er, FullHD, viel FPS oder lieber 27er, WQHD weniger FPS, dafür es dann mit FreeSync ausgleichen?


----------



## claster17 (29. Januar 2020)

Pika_85 schrieb:


> Bei beiden Spielen waren es im Durchschnitt ca.  40 - 50 FPS weniger.



Ausgehend von welchem Basiswert? 100? 500?

Ich würde dennoch WQHD nehmen, weil man außerhalb von Spielen merklich mehr Arbeitsfläche hat. Bei anspruchsvollen Spielen musst du eben damit leben, dass du die Regler in den Grafikoptionen eben nicht voll nach rechts schieben kannst. Andererseits gibt es viele Optionen, die extrem viel Leistung fressen, jedoch optisch kaum bis keinen sichtbaren Mehrwert bieten.

FreeSync gleicht niedrige FPS übrigens nicht aus. Es ist zwar angenehmer als auf einem Bildschirm ohne VRR, aber letztendlich sind z.B. 30 FPS immer noch ruckelige 30 FPS.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Januar 2020)

WQHD, auf jeden Fall. Bildschirme haben vermutlich die längste Lebensdauer von allen Teilen im PC, drüber liegen wohl nur Tastaturen und so Dinge. Da heute noch FullHD zu nehmen, wird auch die Freude an zukünftigen HW-Upgrades schmälern.


----------



## Nicsos123 (29. Januar 2020)

Jetzt habe ich micht tatsächlich registriert um hier mitreden zu können. Dieses Thema beschäftigt auch mich persönlich seit ich 3 Monitore Acer Nitro xv272u 144Hz 4ms 1440p  gekauft habe und sehr enttäusch mit der Qualität bin.

Zuvor hatte ich ein Dell U2713H 60Hz 6ms native 10bit 1440p für die Bildbearbeitung. Da hatte ich auch diesen Effekt mit den Mauszeiger. Bei schnellen hin und her Bewegungen waren es 4 - 5 Mauszeiger. Jetzt mit 144Hz sind es 10 - 12 Mauszeiger, weil einfach mehr Bilder pro Sekunde angezeigt werden 

Aber, weil das alte 60Hz Monitor den besseren Anti Motion Blur hatte und allgemein die bessere Bildqualität, sah das bild beim gamen schärfer aus!!!! Also vorsicht bei der Auswahl!

144Hz ist nicht automatisch besser als 60Hz 

Ich selber bin nun auch verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Monitor mit natürlichen Farben und ohne Motion blur, auch beim gamen mit 60fps.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Januar 2020)

Wäre schon interessant um welche Geräte es sich handelte. So allgemeine Aussagen wie "144Hz ist nicht automatisch besser als 60Hz" wird hier wohl keiner unterschreiben. 
Dass es, wie überall Qualitätsunterschiede gibt und diese sich auch im Preis widerspiegeln ist ja auch nichts Neues.


----------



## Nicsos123 (29. Januar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wäre schon interessant um welche Geräte es sich handelte. So allgemeine Aussagen wie "144Hz ist nicht automatisch besser als 60Hz" wird hier wohl keiner unterschreiben.
> Dass es, wie überall Qualitätsunterschiede gibt und diese sich auch im Preis widerspiegeln ist ja auch nichts Neues.



Vielleicht hast du die Modellbezeichnung nicht gesehen? Steht alles da!

Natürlich gibt es überall Qualitätsunterschiede, nur leider werden die Geräte nicht immer ganz Wahrheitsgetreu angeschrieben.  Der Acer xv272u wird mit 1ms deklariert, ist aber ein ips Monitor und hat in wahrheit 4ms. Es wird auch mit 10bit deklariert, hat aber in wahrheit 8bit mit 10bit fake, usw....

Ich werde das nächste mal vorsichtiger sein bei der Auswahl eines Monitors. Es wird getrickst wo es nur geht mit den technischen Daten.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2020)

Also wenn ich da jetzt auf der Homepage gucke, steht da 1ms VRB und das hat ja mit gtg nichts zu tun.
Und nur so nebenbei, der Dell hat auch ein 8bit+FRC Panel und keine motion blur reduction.


----------



## Nicsos123 (30. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich da jetzt auf der Homepage gucke, steht da 1ms VRB und das hat ja mit gtg nichts zu tun.
> Und nur so nebenbei, der Dell hat auch ein 8bit+FRC Panel und keine motion blur reduction.



Genau, deshalb war ich mir auch so sicher als ich die Acer Monitoren gekauft habe.
Das Auge hat mich aber des besseren belehrt. 
Beim Dell sieht alles so viel besser und natürlich aus. Auch hatte ich kein blur beim gaming, ein leichtes ghosting ja, aber kein blur. Bessere Schwarzwerte und allgemein ein schärferes Bild. Diese Acer möchte ich nur noch los werden, weiss aber nicht womit ich diese ersetzen könnte. Stell dir vor, ich spiele nicht einmal FPS, sondern nur Simracing games und bei jeder Kurve nervt das motion blur.

Es muss doch ein Monitor geben das 1440p kann, ein guter kontrasst mit natürlichen Farben hat und kein blur aufweist?! Helft mir bitte


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2020)

Dann stimmt aber irgendwas an deinen Einstellungen nicht, da der Acer bessere Schwarzwerte als der Dell hat.
Schärfe kann einfach am coating liegen.
Wie hast du die Monitore überhaupt eingestellt?
Laufen sie mit vollem RGB?
Auf was stehen Black Boost, Kontrast, HDR, VRB und overdrive?


----------



## Nicsos123 (30. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann stimmt aber irgendwas an deinen Einstellungen nicht, da der Acer bessere Schwarzwerte als der Dell hat.
> Schärfe kann einfach am coating liegen.
> Wie hast du die Monitore überhaupt eingestellt?
> Laufen sie mit vollem RGB?
> Auf was stehen Black Boost, Kontrast, HDR, VRB und overdrive?



Danke dass du mir zu helfen versuchst.

Die Monitore sind per Displayport angeschlossen und folgende Settings sind über das nvidia panel konfiguriert:

- Aktualisierungsrate: 144 Hz
- Auflösung: 7800x1440 (3 Monitore im Surround Modus mit Rahmenkorrektur)
- Farbtiefe: 32Bit
- Ausgabe-Farbtiefe: 8bpc
- Ausgabe-Farbformat: RGB
- Dynamischer Ausgabebereich: Voll


Das sind die Werte auf den Bildschirm

PICTURE:
- Brightness: 100
- Contrsast: 50
- Black Boost: 0
- Blue Light: OFF
- ACM: OFF
- HDR: OFF
- Super Sharpness: OFF

COLOR:
- Gamma: 2.2
- Color Temp.: User (mit xrite i1 Display Pro kalibriert)
- R Gain: 50
- G Gain: 39
- B Gain: 26
- Color Space: Standard

GAMING:
- Over Drive: Normal (extreme verursacht ghosting)
- FreeSync: OFF (on macht es Probleme beim live streamen)
- VRB: OFF (alles andere als off verursacht ghosting und sieht furchtbar aus)
- Ultra-Low Latency: ON

http://www.relaxvideo.hu/black.png Damit habe ich die Schwarzwerte verglichen. Zwar kann ich ohne Black Boost ein schwarzeres Schwarz als beim Dell erreichen, jedoch fehlt es im Schwarz bereich an Kontrast und kann somit die Felder 1,2,3,4 nicht voneinander unterscheiden.

http://spearsandmunsil.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Clipping_Good.png Damit kontrolliere ich den Clipping Bereich der Farben und der Dell hat hier absolut die Nase vorn. Wobei ich mit den Acer auch ganz zufrieden bin, nach der Kalibrierung.

Das Hauptproblem ist und bleibt das Motion Blur.

Tenkiu für deine Hilfe


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Januar 2020)

PS: Habs tatsächlich überlesen, DANKE zurück.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2020)

Mach mal den Black boost auf 5, das ist die Standardeinstellung.
Der Acer ist nicht der Schnellste, das stimmt schon. 
Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, müsstest du zb den LG 27GL850 nehmen, der aber einen schlechteren Kontrast hat. 
Ansonsten vielleicht auch mal auf 120Hz und 10bpc gehen.
Das Innoluxpanel ist leider etwas lahm, da sind AHVA und Nano IPS ne Ecke schneller. 

Um noch ein paar Alternativen zu nennen:
LG 27GL83 
Acer XF270HU 
Gigabyte FI27Q, zwar auch mit Innoluxpanel, aber bei 144Hz mit besserem overdrive.


----------

